# ISO Ideas



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 24, 2014)

I have an idea for what could be an exceptional appetizer, but need help with the idea.  Let me preface with the fact that chicken skin, fried in a dry pan until the fat is rendered, to a golden, crispy brown, and lightly salted, and drained on paper towels, is one of  most wonderful flavors around.  Now, envision that yummy, crispy skin wrapped around something, maybe lightly crispy, that would compliment the chicken skin, secured with a toothpick, and deep fried, then salted to make a little ball of crunchy goodness filled with something great.

I thought of cream cheese made into little balls, laced with chives, and garlic, frozen, wrapped, then deep fried.  I'm not sure how well that would work as the cheese would get all melted.  Would the skin hold its shape, or remain crispy?  What other fillings could eb put into the skin, maybe some bread stuffing, or a little ball of pork sausage.  I need ideas.

I bielive that we could put our minds together and create and exceptional appetizer with this wrapped chicken skin theme.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2014)

How about wrapping the partially cooked skin (still pliable but with the fat rendered) around a marinated mushroom then finish on the grill to crisp the skin and add a bit of smoke.  The crispy fattiness of the skin would be complimented by the vinegary astringency of the mushroom.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 24, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> How about wrapping the partially cooked skin (still pliable but with the fat rendered) around a marinated mushroom then finish on the grill to crisp the skin and add a bit of smoke.  The crispy fattiness of the skin would be complimented by the vinegary astringency of the mushroom.



That's a great idea.  I thought mushrooms, but marinated mushrooms would be better.  I'm wondering what some of the olives would taste like now as well.  Thanks.

Everyone else, keep the ideas coming.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

i was thinking of something along the lines of an abt.

after you make the schmaltz, the chicken skin would replace the bacon.

you could call it an atomic ostrich turd.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't do much deep frying, but I could see wrapping chicken skin around other marinated veggies, like artichoke hearts and roasted red peppers, and then broiling or roasting at high heat till crispy. And maybe add a seasoned crouton to the middle of the stuffing for another layer of crunch and flavor.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

i've had a very good appetizer of bacon wrapped around a shrimp and a piece of water chestnut.
i'm not sure if that would work with chicken skin, but it's worth a try. although, i would pan fry rather than deep fry it. same thing for wrapping a scallop.


----------



## Silversage (Oct 24, 2014)

Serious Eats posted this recipe from '_Heritage_' - and they just happen to be giving away 5 copies if you enter.


Fried Chicken Skin With Hot Sauce and Honey From 'Heritage' | Serious Eats


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 24, 2014)

Which came first the chicken or the egg roll!

Paleo Egg Rolls


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 24, 2014)

taking the idea of the cream cheese...
what about a jalapeno popper? rather than using bacon, 
wrap the popper in chicken skin? 
My mouth just flooded to overload  
that sounds so awesome, I love crispy chicken skin!


----------



## menumaker (Oct 25, 2014)

I would go with one of the following for me;
 a tiny chunk of black pudding or Haggis or chorizo sausage.
A pineapple chunk or a ready-to-eat preserved apricot


----------



## SoCal Cookin (Oct 30, 2014)

Not quite chix skin wrapped but you could wrap the skin around upside-down mini muffin tins. Make little bowls that you can fill.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GA Home Cook (Oct 31, 2014)

Building on Aunt Bea egg rolls and spring rolls.  I buy the slaw mix that has shredded cabbage, carrotts, etc. and make spring rolls.  You can add anything from shrimp to crab and serve with spicy sweet chili sauce.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 31, 2014)

I kind of like crispy chicken skin wrapped around... chicken! So maybe some chicken meatballs or something like that. That way you could buy skin-on breasts, grind the meat and make sausage meatballs of some sort, and then wrap the skin around those before frying them. 

It might be tough to do, though, because the meat-to-skin ratio is so high.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, I made a filling of cream cheese, crab meat, and a touch of sugar, like what you would put into crab rangoons.  I wrapper the chicken skin around the filling, which I found challenging as chicken skin is tough to shove a toothpick through.  But I got it done, then popped the little hors duvres into the oven at 425' F.  I had lightly salted the skins first.  I found that the skins didn't crisp up like they did in the frying pan, and the salt, though light, was still way salty, as all of it stuck to and stayed on the skin.

DW had a great suggestion; fry the skins in a pan until properly browned and crisp, lightly salt, and use them like chips.  The filling can be used as a dip.

I still want to try to fill some skins, maybe with some bread dressing, and deep fry.  This could still work.

Oh, and I like the filling ideas everyone has suggested.  I could use some help with this, someone else maybe trying to make them, and sharing their results.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

